# Moi et Mon iMac et Son écran noir au démarrage...



## Mlle Personne (2 Mai 2006)

salut
j'en ai marre
l'écran de mon iBook est noir au démarage et le vendeur agrée que j'ai vu 10 fois pour la même panne maintenant (vu que la ganranti est finie) de payer un max pour cette machine défectueuse, alors qu'avant il ne m'a propsé aucune solution...
ça sent l'arnaque cette histoire
je veux me battre pour obtenir une extention de la garanti je fais comment?
merci


----------



## Mactoubeau (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

As-tu une trace de ton dépôt de matériel chez ce réparateur alors qu'il était sous garantie ?

Si oui, tu pourrais, soit te rapprocher d'AppleCare pour négocier cette extension ou alors voir avec une association de consommateur pour faire valoir ton droit.

Bon courage car la tâche est rude.

ARf... je viens de voir que c'est un déterrage de post, désolé :affraid:


----------

